# Hysteroscopic/Laproscopic Surgery?????



## drufolo (Dec 5, 2012)

How would I go about billing for a Diagonstic hysteroscopy with D and C, and removal of
IUD with diagnostic laparoscopy, myomectomy and bilateral tubal ligation?????
Dx: Multiparity with pedunculated fibroid and removal of IUD and menorrhagia.

I though for the D&C hysteroscopy  the CPT would be 58558-51
             "    "  dagnostic laparoscopy myomectomy  CPT 58545
             "    "                                     BTL    CPT 58611
             "    "                    removal of IUD     CPT 58301

very


----------



## karey (Dec 7, 2012)

58558 Hysteroscopy, surgical; with sampling (biopsy) of endometrium and/or polypectomy, with or without D & C 
58545 Laparoscopy, surgical, myomectomy, excision; 1 to 4 intramural myomas with total weight of 250 g or less and/or removal of surface myomas 
58600 Ligation or transection of fallopian tube(s), abdominal or vaginal approach, unilateral or bilateral 
58301 Removal of intrauterine device (IUD) 



No modifier needed since they are all separate procedures.


----------



## drufolo (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## kimberlyapetro (Dec 11, 2012)

If the tubal was done lapascopically you might want to look at 58670. 58600 is for an open or vaginal approach.


----------

